# Aussie Stock Forums Blogs



## Joe Blow (4 September 2007)

Good evening all! 

The new blog add-on for this forum software has finally been installed. If you look at the navigation bar above you will see a new option titled 'Blogs'. For those that do not already have a blog but are interested in blogging, please consider starting a new blog here at ASF using this new feature.

Here is a run down of the features this new blog add-on has to offer:

*Fast Start*
vBulletin Blog makes it simple for community members to create their own space within the community. Getting started is as simple as posting the first message (using the same familiar vBulletin editor). There is no lengthy setup process - blog owners are free to personalise their blog at any time by defining a title and a description that will appear at the top of every blog post.

*Fully Featured*
It is a feature-rich blog application, with support for fully formatted WYSIWYG posts, attachments, comments, trackbacks and pingbacks, draft posts and categories, as well as seamless integration with the overall vBulletin system.

*Blog Home Page*
Available via a single click from any vBulletin page, the blog home page aggregates activity from all member blogs into a single page – with information about the most recent and highest rated blog posts, recent comments, a featured blog post (selected by the administrator or at random), full support for browsing posts by date and overall blogging statistics.

*Syndication and Subscriptions*
Site wide and per-blog RSS feeds allow syndication to external readers, and full support for vBulletin subscriptions enables users to join their favorite blogs and receive regular email updates.

*Profile Support*
Member blogs are integrated with the vBulletin profile system – profile information is displayed alongside blog posts, and existing profile pages are enhanced with information about blog activity.

*Blog Control Panel*
The Blog Control Panel empowers members to control every aspect of their blogs, from permission controls (who has access to view and comment on the blog), to full management of blog categories, draft posts, trackbacks/pingbacks and subscriptions. Blog owners also have the ability to moderate comments on their own blog.

So feel free to explore this new feature and start blogging your trades, thoughts, research or anything else you care to write about! 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/blog.php

If you have any questions, please ask.


----------



## motion (4 September 2007)

Hey Joe, 

Great work, I look forward to reading peoples blogs and posting my own... it's a great way to share information and learn....

Thanks again Joe..


----------



## Joe Blow (4 September 2007)

motion said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> Great work, I look forward to reading peoples blogs and posting my own... it's a great way to share information and learn....
> 
> Thanks again Joe..




Thanks motion... it's actually quite a sophisticated add-on and is definitely worth exploring. I'm sure many people will find it useful and a worthwhile addition to the site. If you click on 'Search' in the navigation bar you will see that you can now also search the blogs for specific keywords. That fact that it integrates seamlessly with the rest of the forums is a big plus.

I encourage people to have a look at it in detail and to start their own if they feel they have something to contribute.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2007)

If anyone would like an image for their blog title rather than using text, like I have here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/blog.php?u=1 then please let me know via PM what you would like it to say, what font you would like and what colour you would like it to be and I'll put one together for you.


----------

